# lonely in Lunigiana !!!



## jessicca

Hi all. I've been here 2 years now, married to an Italian, no kids. Enjoying life but I spend too much time working online and not enough time with people! Really missing a good goss and a chat over a cuppa or glass or two of vino! Anybody around Massa region?


----------

